# My Lovely Cinderella



## marie73

We sat in the garden for a couple of hours on an old-fashioned porch swing in a soft, cuddly comforter. Finally, she was my lap cat. I told Cinderella how much she changed my life, and thanked her for bringing Cleo and Cali and Charlee into my life, and letting them into hers. I told her to look for Mz Tess, Blueberry, Precious, October, Taz, Tucker, Oreo, Little One, Buzzy, Onxy, Callie May, and so many others, and even a dog named Benji that she might like. 

Cinderella loved being out in that garden and looking all around, but she never tried to get down and explore. She was simply too tired. 

I'll miss her beautiful crossed paws.











But most of all, kissing her gentle little face, her soft fur, how sweet she smelled, and her lovely blue eyes.











My heart is broken into pieces, but my little girls are gathering them up for me.


----------



## Jeanie

Dear little Cinderella has no more pain, and she went to God in the arms of love. She is now surrounded by perfect peace and His boundless love. You are so very brave, Marie. 

What a wonderful gift she was to you, and what a blessing you were for each other. She was one of God's most beautiful little creations. My tears join with yours. God love you and grant you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## RachandNito

Oh Marie... I'm so sorry. She is so beautiful... I bet my Lil'Fella will have a big crush on that pretty little angel up there at The Bridge. *hugs* She had a good life, and her spirit will never leave you!


----------



## Luvkitties

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I truly hope you will find some comfort in the fact that you were the best thing that happened in the life of your dear Cinderella . She was and will be loved forever.

We'll keep you and your girls in our toughts. atback 
Patch and Treize send a lot of purrs to you.


----------



## ETrescued

Cinderella was a beautiful cat and it was/is so clear how much she meant to you. She is a very lucky kitty to have passed in such a peaceful and wonderful place with the one she loved the most. There are lots of wonderful kitties at The Bridge (I have one up there!) so I am sure she will be able to have lots of diva moments with them while she awaits your arrival.

:angel 

-BP + ET + Lacey + Cory (at The Bridge)


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

 I can't say how sorry I am to hear this. We kinda knew it was going to come, but so wished it wasn't. You brave woman.

Have a Huge hug. atback


----------



## doodlebug

I don't even know what to say other than....









I think we've all lost a family member today. She'll always be with you in your heart.


----------



## Heather102180

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Oh, Marie....my heart is aching for you right now. This all came on so so quickly, didn't it. But for that, at least we know miss Cinderella wasn't in enduring pain. 

Hang in there, Marie. We are all thinking of you and your babies. atback


----------



## Heather102180

Just happened all too quick.









Cinderella was so lucky to have you, Marie, and her friends Cleo and the twins. It'll get a little easier with time but I know it can't be easy right now. Just know Cinderella is very much at peace and looking down upon you. She's waiting for you at the bridge. Ollie is keeping an eye on her and he's being very nice to her.  

atback Will be thinking of you...


----------



## Heidi n Q

My heart is a heavy weight in my chest, my throat is tight and it's hard to breathe. I've got boo-hoo's in my eyes. What a beautiful encomium.
Gentle hugs to you, for opening your heart to her, sharing your life with her and enriching *both* of your lives.
h


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



Huge said:


> I can't say how sorry I am to hear this. We kinda knew it was going to come, but so wished it wasn't. You brave woman.
> Have a Huge hug. atback


Ditto. ...but include a Heidi-hug, too. atback


----------



## ChelleBelle

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie, I'm so sorry for your loss. We've all been there before, and it doesn't make it easier. But it was VERY obvious how much love you had for your baby girl. Everyone here is there for you, and we always know how much our furr-babies mean to us. 

'Chelle

P.S. Like everyone else said, if you which to talk about her we all would be more than happy to hear stories. atback


----------



## my5kitties

Oh NO!! I knew I would eventually see this post, I didn't think it would be so soon. I had to leave this section and come back because I was hoping it was a mistake.









Marie, my heart is breaking into a million pieces for you. Cinderella was such a beautiful girl. You can tell she was well loved by looking at the pictures you've posted of her through the years.

She has lots of good company at the Bridge, including my two calico twins, Spuddie and Munchie. I'm sure she'll be fine, since she had Cali and Charlee to practice with. My two angels should be a breeze.  



doodlebug said:


> I don't even know what to say other than....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've all lost a family member today. She'll always be with you in your heart.


And I think Lisa summed it up the best. We have lost a family member.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie GIANT HUGS my heart goes out to you! RIP sweet beautiful Cinderella :angel


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Much love to you. You were Cinderella's hero right up until the end. She will be your angel now.


----------



## katlover13

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie, I am so very sorry. The time we have with them is never long enough, and Cinderella's time was far too short. I'm glad you got to spend time with her these last few weeks. She couldn't have had better care.


----------



## Fran

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

[[[ Hugs to you, Cleo and the twins!!! ]]]

I am so stricken to hear your news, but I am also moved - almost awed - to hear that you were able to give Cinderella such a peaceful crossing over, in a beautiful outdoor setting in the arms of her most favorite person in her life...

I am sure she will visit you often in spirit, and you will see her again over the bridge...

Fran


----------



## katlover13

What a beautiful special girl she was. Doodlebug said it best. I think we all feel like we've lost one of our own.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

She came to you because she knew she would need you and, in the process, you were blessed. Hug your other girls for me, too.


----------



## Fran

Marie, 

What a beautiful kitty she was! A lovely companion, teacher and sweet soul. 

With deepest sympathy, 

Fran


_I hold it true, whate'er befall;
I feel it, when I sorrow most;
'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than never to have loved at all.
_

From Alfred Lord Tennyson's poem In Memoriam:27, 1850:


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

May the Kitty Guardian Angels bless you with peace in this sad, trying time.
Know that you shared a full measure of love, and this is what gives life meaning


----------



## gunterkat

Oh, Marie, I have no words. My heart is breaking ...








But I pray she'll get to meet Sam :angel


----------



## marie73

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Thank you all so much. It really helps reading all your warm messages. I cried myself to sleep this afternoon and woke up with my three girls on the bed with me. 

When I woke up this morning, Cinderella was on my pillow wrapped around my head, which is not normal for her. Even when the alarm went off, she didn't jump down. I never did fall back asleep, because I knew it might be our last morning together, I just petted her and enjoyed the closeness.

While sitting out in the garden with her, it was a wonderful couple of hours. She even stretched out on me with her paws around my neck. But I kept thinking, I have my purse and keys with me, I could just take her and run to the car and go home. I couldn't imagine not having her in my life anymore, not coming home to that beautiful face and having her jump on the bed waiting for her brushes. Monday's going to be hard when I come home from work. 

I have to share with you the most absurd thing that happened today. After Cinderella was taken away, and I was sobbing my heart out in the garden, the vet and Linda came out to check on me. They told me they could bring Cinderella back out if I wanted to spend more time with her. I told them I would be okay, but could they please put a blanket over her. 

Next thing I knew, they were bringing her back out to me, wrapped in a blanket! I didn't know whether to laugh or scream or cry!! I didn't want them to bring her out again, I just wanted her to be warm, which I know doesn't make sense, she was already gone. 

I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings or make them feel bad for bringing her back out, so I sat with her for a few minutes.


----------



## Heather102180

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



> I just wanted her to be warm, which I know doesn't make sense, she was already gone.


 atback It makes _complete _sense! That's how we are, us crazy cat lovers.  
I'm glad the garden was peaceful for the both of you. {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I'm sorry Marie. It is so hard isn't it. atback


----------



## Xanti

I am teary eyed also, she was loved so much and she will continue to be loved where she is now.


Along the shore I spy a ship
As she sets out to sea;
She spreads her sails and sniffs the breeze
And slips away from me.

I watch her fading image shrink,
As she moves on and on,
Until at last she's but a speck,
Then someone says, "She's gone."

Gone where? Gone only from our sight
And from our farewell cries;
That ship will somewhere reappear
To other eager eyes.

Beyond the dim horizon's rim
Resound the welcome drums,
And while we're crying, "There she goes!"
They're shouting, "Here she comes!"


----------



## StitchyKitty

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Oh man, I'm so sorry. I wish this wouldn't have had to happen, but I'm glad that she didn't have to suffer through it. The thought of the garden you took her to, to have it done - It sounds like it would have been the exact place that she deserved to be at that time. She was very lucky to have you - as you were to have her. I'm just so sorry that the end had to come so soon.  I hope that you're okay, Marie. If you ever need to talk - or just to rant and vent -- don't hesitate to PM me. Or any of us. I'm sure that when I speak for myself, I speak for all of us here. We're all here for you, and we all care about you & your little ones.

Rest In Peace Beautiful Cinderella. <3


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



marie73 said:


> ...I just wanted her to be warm...


This has made my eyes spill over, because I understand so completely.


----------



## Leazie

There was never a doubt about the depth of your love for one another. She had much to teach you, and once you had learned it was her time to move on.

I had a special dog like that. He was with us on earth for only 2 1/2 years, but his lessons still guide me, and I know that he is with me.

Taz was at the base of the Bridge calling out to Cinderella. He always thought that she was hot.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I understand wanting her to have a blanket. My Nikki died at home, and when I brought him to the vet for them to take care of him as the tech picked him up I covered him back up saying that this was his favorite blanket and I wanted for him to stay warm.

I think it is our final act of caring for our little one.


----------



## LilRed

Cinderella was one of the prettiest cats I've ever seen. It was such a joy to see her pics and hear you talk bout her. I feel very lucky to have had the opportunity to met her here and I thank you for sharing her. I can't imagine how magnficant she must have been in person! I also share your saddness & your tears at her passing. I am sorry this time has come far too soon. When my time comes, & I am reunited with my furbabies who have passed, I hope I also get to see your lovely Cinderella. My deepest sympathies to you & the girls.


----------



## Lisa 216

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



Heidi n Q said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just wanted her to be warm...
> 
> 
> 
> This has made my eyes spill over, because I understand so completely.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, me too...I remember feeling the same about Snickers, wanting to still take care of him after he passed.

I am just heartbroken for you, Marie. You gave her the most wonderful life and a loving, dignified trip to the Bridge. You were there for her when she needed you most. I am so very sorry  Big hugs to you and the girls.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie, I may have missed something, but where was this garden? 

Come on Nurse Cleo, do your stuff.


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

"She even stretched out on me with her paws around my neck."

How sweet. Gentle little angel.


----------



## Bethany

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I'm so sorry, Marie. We all knew this was coming but I was hoping you'd have longer than this. :-(

I'm glad you got to spend time with her before she went -- it sounds like she died in an interesting and peaceful place, the arms of her favorite person in the world.

:hugs:


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I understand pefectly why you wanted the blanket. She was your baby, and always will be. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## MEOWx4

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I just read this entire thread and I'm trying so hard to fight back the tears. My thoughts and prayers are with you and may Cinderalla watch down on you from kitty heaven with all of our beloved babies that have come and gone. It is amazing how cat's touch our hearts, even in just a short period of time. *hugs*


----------



## Muzby

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Cinderella was a special girl. She touched the hearts of everyone here. *hugs* Our deepest sympathies.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



October said:


> Marie, I may have missed something, but where was this garden?
> 
> Come on Nurse Cleo, do your stuff.


The garden is in back of the vet's office, with old fashioned porch swing with a huge, soft comforter, candles, incense and a fountain. Nice and peaceful and private. A couple members of the vet staff came in on their day off to stop by and say goodbye to Cinderella. It started raining as I drove home yesterday. All I could think was that the angels were crying, too. 

Nurse Cleo is on the job! I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## Lisa 216

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Hurray for Cleo  Some of her best cat therapy is definitely in order.

That garden sounds just beautiful. How lovely that your vet had such a peaceful place for you to be with Cinderella, and that staff members came in just to see her. I know how hard all this is, but I hope you find some comfort knowing that Cinderella was surrounded by love and peace.


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie you've handled this so well. I've cried several times as I've followed Cinderellas story.You gave her love from the time you met her and when she bacame sick you focused all your attention and finances on helping Cinderella. 

When the time came you made the choice to end her suffereing and did it beautifully. I don't think I'd be strong enough to stay and give that comfort after making a decision like that. 

They say that when an animal is hurt and knows it's time it will go off by itself. But Cinderella didn't. She turned to the person she loved and trusted and she shared her last minutes with you, with a gentle little hug. You're being there for her must have given her so much peace and comfort.


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

What a sweet, beautiful way for Cinderella start her journey to the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## marie73

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



Dave_ph said:


> I don't think I'd be strong enough to stay and give that comfort after making a decision like that.


I think more people would if it was as peaceful and not so sterile. I had the choice of being there, or not, of the exam room, or the garden. The catheter was put in right away, so I could decide when it was time to say goodbye. The vet came to the door of the garden between each appointment and I just waived her off until I was ready. Or thought I was ready. When the time came, and I saw the syringe, I kept wanting to wake up from a horrible dream, because surely I wasn't letting someone end this beautiful life. Those trusting, gorgeous blue eyes looking up at me were going to close forever because of my decision. But I knew I was protecting her from pain, and the congestion and fluid around her heart making it harder for her to breathe, and hunger, because she no longer wanted to eat.

Now I understand why people can't be there. I fell asleep last night crying and thinking, what have I done? What did I do? 

It still haunts me, but I hope I'll be with all my girls when the time comes, if I can.


----------



## tanyuh

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Dear Marie,

I've just read through your post for the first time. I'm so, so sorry that this happened and am sending you comforting thoughts. You were so strong through all of this, it takes a great deal of courage to handle it like you did. And Cinderella thanks you for it, she really does. Don't feel guilty. She lives on in your heart and she'll always be with you, especially in your dreams. Take comfort in Cleo, I'm so glad she's there for you. Our little friends certainly know when we need to be comforted.

All the best and much love to you, the compassionate person that you are,
~t


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



marie73 said:


> The vet came to the door of the garden between each appointment and I just waived her off until I was ready. Or thought I was ready. When the time came, and I saw the syringe, I kept wanting to wake up from a horrible dream, because surely I wasn't letting someone end this beautiful life. Those trusting, gorgeous blue eyes looking up at me were going to close forever because of my decision. But I knew I was protecting her from pain, and the congestion and fluid around her heart making it harder for her to breathe, and hunger, because she no longer wanted to eat.
> Now I understand why people can't be there. I fell asleep last night crying and thinking, what have I done? What did I do?


You have just wrenched my heart for you. atback I think many of us have those thoughts and doubts, but if you come back each time to the underlined part, it makes the decisions easier to bear. It is the *only* thing that has made my similar decisions bearable. 
Your Baby was a lucky cat indeed, to have been rescued by you and given such a wonderful life of love and joy compared to the isolation she had previously known.


----------



## bluemilk

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I'm so sorry. I know there're no words. Cindy was blessed with a wonderful human! atback We're here,Marie.


----------



## bluemilk

((((hugs)))))) She wants you to be happy.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



hoofmaiden said:


> It is the hardest thing I've ever had to do for my critters, but it's also the best thing I've ever done.


When I was saying goodbye as Cinderella was falling asleep, there were tears in my vet's eyes and I commented that this must be a hard part of her job. She said it was actually one of her favorite parts. She could tell I was shocked by that response, and she said it's because the animals are no longer suffering, that it's an act of love and kindness, and a peaceful way to go.

I'm doing a little better today, reading all these posts helps so much, thank you.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

The garden sounds like a wonderful place, and the clinic staff really seem to be the best. I am glad that you had such supportive people with you and Cinderella. Even better to hear that today was a little easier for you.


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I'm happy to hear today was easier for you, Marie! atback 

It is bittersweet for you, I know. But letting her go to sleep in your arms, in such a peaceful, beautiful setting was a selfless act of purest love. 
In time the bitter pain will fade, and the sweetness will become stronger. This is the power of the love you and Cinderella share. atback 
{{{{{hugs and healing thoughts}}}}}


I keep coming back here and crying. Arianwen wonders what makes me so sad. Sweet kitta!!!

May the kitty guardian angels help to heal your heart!


----------



## Huge2

I was listening to my ipod on the bus this morning, and Run by Snow Patrol came on

There's a verse in it which fits this situation perfectly.

_To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do_


----------



## JazznMurphy

As soon as I saw the subject, I knew. I'm so sorry Marie. She loved you and she was very, very loved. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I agree, John, I think we could have filled a bucket with the tears coming from this thread. What water shortage??


----------



## velvet6

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

So sorry Marie.

But you gave her the very best care you could and when it was time to stop the fight, you accepted it gracefully and in a way that would ensure that Cinderella would suffer as little as possible.

You did the right thing. If she could, she'd tell you that.


----------



## Fran

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie, I am glad to hear that reading these posts helps...And look, we all keep coming back...because we all are grieving with you. 

_I wonder whether Cinderella would have been surprised at the attention, or pleased? _

Fran


----------



## marie73

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

She would be pleased, but embarrassed.  












These posts help so much, but please don't cry for my little angel. She's running free, eating, playing, and happy. I figure she has about 15 years until the twins arrive. 8O


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

wow, that's the first shot of seen of her from the side. The others I've seen were from the front (the blue eyes and pretty face). What an increadible coat.


----------



## velvet6

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



marie73 said:


> I figure she has about 15 years until the twins arrive. 8O


I imagine she's aware of that and is, as we speak, is making arrangements so that the terrible two will do minimal damage.


----------



## katlover13

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



Fran said:


> Marie, I am glad to hear that reading these posts helps...And look, we all keep coming back...because we all are grieving with you.
> 
> Fran


So true. Most of us have been through it and know how difficult the first days can be. 

It must help so much that the vet was so compassionate and it was such a lovely place. I wish there was a vet near me like that.


----------



## JazznMurphy

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I'm so sorry to hear about Cinderella, Marie. My deepest sympathies to you and your girls.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lori

Marie, I am so very sorry. The tears were falling as I read your beautiful tribute. 

Cinderella and Velvet are no doubt having a meeting of the gorgeous divas at the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## KittyMonster

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie, I am deeply sorry for your loss and I am glad Cinderella's passing was as calm and beautiful as it was... Such a dignified lady deserved that kind of treatment.

I think your attitude towards this whole situation is really admirable. I have no doubt that your positive attitude is greatly effecting how your cats are dealing with this new situation, and helping them through the change.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*



KittyMonster said:


> I think your attitude towards this whole situation is really admirable. I have no doubt that your positive attitude is greatly effecting how your cats are dealing with this new situation, and helping them through the change.


100% agree, you've been amazing.


----------



## Shannon Richey

Marie, 

I always thought Cinderella was one of the most beautiful cats on this forum. Having lost my Blondie and still two years, almost 3 now, mourning for her at time profoundly, there is little I can add to what others have written. May peace be with you in time, Marie, and with your beloved girl and all those departed from us as well.


----------



## marie73

Thank you all so much. I used to think what I posted on Rainbow Bridge was lame and didn't help and I couldn't empathize with what people who lost a kitty were feeling. But now I know that every word, no matter what is said, is offered in kindness and sympathy and it does help soothe the pain. 

When Cinderella first hired me on as her staff, she would play this game at night where she wanted me to come into her living room, but it was my bedtime. She would meow, I would meow back. As soon as I turned the lights off, I would say, "Goodnight, Baby, I love you" and she would come in and jump on the bed with me. After a couple minutes, though, as if it were her idea, of course. As more cats came into my life, our bedtime routine changed, until finally:

Goodnight, Baby, I love you.
Goodnight, Cleo, I love you.
Goodnight, Cali and Charlee, I love you.
Goodnight, my good girls, I love you.

Now when I turn the lights off, it takes such a long time to get the first _Goodnight_ out of my throat. 
Now when Cleo kneads me, I'm crying, but silently, so I don't distress her. Hopefully, this won’t last much longer.
Now I have one less girl to say Goodnight to, but I will always say _Goodnight_ to her.

This was on a card sent to me by a wonderful friend:

"Perhaps they are not stars, but rather openings in Heaven
where the love of our lost ones pours through 
and shines down upon us to let us know they are happy.”

Now this is what I’ll think of when I look up at sky at night.


----------



## Heidi n Q

marie73 said:


> Perhaps they are not stars, but rather openings in Heaven
> where the love of our lost ones pours through
> and shines down upon us to let us know they are happy.”
> Now this is what I’ll think of when I look up at sky at night.


Me, too. That is a very beautiful sentiment. 

I also completely understand about your Goodnight ritual and how difficult it is. My Husband and I had one for many years, until we lost Mister in 2006. He would ask me: "Who loves you?" and I would say: "Mister." Then he would ask again; "Who loves you?" and I would reply "Toby." He would ask: "And who else?" and I would list through all of our kitties' names, sometimes adding the dog and the horse until ... "Who else loves you?" ... finally saying at the very end ... "YOU love me!" and we'd fall into a hug and smooch. I haven't been able to play that game. The first time he did, I almost choked on "Mister" and ever since then I've always answered right away that he loves me.
We love them so much and it is so hard when they have to go. atback I also liked that poem I read about 'there she goes' and 'here she comes!' I thought that was also a beautiful thought to hold.


----------



## Avalonia

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs* I am glad it was peaceful for her but I know what a hole it left for you. Loved the video of Cinderella - what a lovely lady cat.


----------



## Kobster

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

Marie, I've been away and didn't know about Cinderella and your last month together. I don't have the words to tell you how my heart breaks for you in your loss. Cinderella was a special girl, no doubt about that. The doctors devotion to her speaks volumes about her, but also about you. Marie you are one of the reasons I keep coming back to this forum. You are warm and caring and special, just like Cinderella. I bet your vets went the extra mile for you as much as they did it for Cinderella. 
I can identify with your vet when she says she likes helping them pass peacefully with no suffering or pain. The hardest part for me, is watching the suffering and pain of the people left behind to grieve the loss of their beloved companion. Thats the real tragedy of losing a pet. They spend too little time on this earth, and leave heartbreak in a sea of love and happiness in their wake. She will never be forgotten.

I'm going through something similar with my dog right now, waiting on biopsy results..... I can sympathize with what you must have been going through.


----------



## talashira

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

I'm so sorry to hear about Cinderella, Marie. She was a gorgeous girl, and you were lucky to have each other.
atback


----------



## himikitty

*Re: Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel*

condolences to you and cinderella, im sure she's up in heaven right now 
take care..


----------



## Guest

OMG Marie...I had no idea that you lost Cinderella. I was just looking through the forum and noticed it. I've been lurking but I never went into this forum...it was just to sad.

It makes me feel better to know that Sheba has Cinderella to play with at the bridge.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dhoakohime

aww...i am so sorry..i was looking for cinderella's pics because i saw in your posts that she was such a stunning cat, ad then found this... it really shocked me  
I am very sorry for your loss, but reading your words everyone can tell tha you loved her loads and gave her a sweet, caring and loving home. And she is still one of the most beautiful cats i have ever seen <3


----------



## sushieblue

She was gorgeous! She's now in heaven with Mika, Milo, Sheba, my Sushie and many many more.
A big hug to you.


----------



## aprilmay

oh, she's so beutiful. When I saw her I gasped...

So sorry for your loss


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Marie,

I have not signed in in so long you may not remember me but I sure remember you and your kitties. I am so sorry for you loss and although I haven't been around to know the cause I know it hurts all the same. I am very sorry. 

What a gorgeous girl....

<3 Aubrey


----------



## madie

gah, my eyes are watering as i read this post.  what a gorgeous and majestic cat Cinderella is. sorry for your loss. She was so very loved by her biiiiig family.


----------



## marie73

Thank you all so much. It's still hard. I guess that's normal, but she's my first loss.


----------



## Kobster

I think part of us will always mourn that first loss, every loss, but that first one in particular. She was your first love. I read somewhere once, you never stop loving. You either always love them, or you never really did. You will love Cinderella always.


----------



## RachandNito

I also believe that you never stop loving. You never forget about those you have lost, nor do you stop loving them. You simply must learn to live without them, as hard as it is.


----------



## marie73

Happy Birthday, Baby!

I know you're healthy and beautiful and running around with the other Bridge kitties. You would have been 8 years old today. I only get to kiss your beautiful face in my dreams now. You weren't with me nearly long enough, but you opened my heart and changed my life. 

Love,

Mommy


----------



## melysion

Hugs!


----------



## Kobster

Hugs Marie! Happy Birthday Cinderella!


----------



## Kattt

This post prompted me to go back and read the full story of what happened. Heart wrenching! But I'm glad she's at peace now. And you were so lucky to have the vets and specialists you found that took such great care of her. I am yet to meet one in my area that cares that much. 

She was such a gorgeous kitty. Happy Birthday Cinderella!


----------



## Jeanie

atback I know this is a sad memory, Marie. She brought you so much joy! God bless.


----------



## TrinityQuiet

Aw Marie...your bond and love for your cats is remarkable, even among cat-people. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Heart Broken

*Sorry for your lose Marie, that is one beautiful Cinderella, even more so then the storybook.*


----------



## Husky42

Been a very long time since I logged in, and in a selfish attempt to find out what to do about my own guy. Marie you have helped me in the past and answered a lot of questions, and although my apologies for your loss come so late, I still wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## marie73

Thank you. Everyone's kind words and thoughtfulness have helped so much.


----------



## kittywitty

Marie, I am so sorry this happened. I also am a member of the rainbow bridge forum and I have my baby's memorial there. I sometimes go there to talk to my Pumpkin Patch and update her page. It has helped me deal with the loss. Our furbabies will always be in our hearts furever. 

My Pumpkin Patch's Memorial site:
Pumpkin Patch's Rainbow Residency at RainbowsBridge.com

Kitty Witty (Angela)


----------



## marie73

I can't believe it's been a whole year since my little girl crossed over the Bridge. Sometimes it seems like just yesterday I was walking the living room with her, one of her favorite things.

She was such a good girl, never got into any trouble, not even jumping on counters. Cleo's a good girl, too. :grin:

Now I have the twins and Gigi. :shock:

I was having such a bad day earlier today, but I came across this video and it made me smile. Seeing my little girl healthy and running around on Christmas morning, a rare moment captured on video (sorry for the poor quality). (The twins even make a cameo appearance near the end.)

She opened up my heart and because of that, four other little girls are now sharing her home. 

I still say goodnight to you every night, and I will always love you, Baby.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Im sure Cinderella has had a great year at the rainbow bridge. 

Cinderella, I hope you know how deeply your mommy misses you. 

I hope as the years go on Marie, you'll only remember the good times.


----------



## Hitomi

*Message To My Master
-----------------------
*

The day you laid me down to sleep
you prayed to the Lord; my soul to keep
I know you had to send me on my way
but you sent me to a new; better; and much brighter day

You sent me home; to heaven above
where I'm cradled in God's arms; covered with His love
I understand what you did; you did out of love
and I'll return that love; from my new home above

My sickness is gone; and I'm free here to roam
I run and play in the meadows; here in my new home
We play here by the Bridge; from morning to night
there is no rain here; just warm sunlight

I know you all miss me; I miss you all too
but I'll always be with you; whatever you do
Please wipe the tears; from your weeping eyes
by remembering the good times; from days gone by

When you look out; into the dark of night
I'll be that bright star; your guiding light
We'll meet again at the Bridge one day
when we'll walk in the light; together to stay


John Quealy


----------



## Susan

Although I wasn't a member when you lost Cinderella, I've read this thread a few times and it always brings a tear to my eye. Your Baby was beautiful, Marie...and she was quite a little going concern in that video! It's so sad that you had to lose her so soon, but so wonderful that she found her way into your life and you into hers.


----------



## my5kitties

Hugs for you, Marie. I know how much you miss your Baby. Has it really been a year? atback


----------



## Kobster

I can't believe its been a year already. My heart goes out to you Marie. She was an angel on earth for sure, and now she is your angel in heaven forever.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

You are such a rare and special kind of pet owner Marie. I lurked here for years before I finally joined, and Cinderella was always one of my favorite kitties. Her story of struggle and neglect, then being rescued to such a loving home and her transformation was a really amazing one. She is a one of a kind girl, and truly one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen. I loved your video of her, it shows her vibrant personality. 

It is obvious you share a special bond. And I am sure that today, just like you, she is remembering all of her favorite and special memories and sharing them with her friends on the other side, saying how she had the best mom in the whole wide world.


----------



## Time Bandit

Oh Marie, that video was so cute! You can really see what a great purr-sonality she had...and of course I am in _love _with those little white paws.

Keep running free with your friends at the Rainbow Bridge sweet Cinderella, and know that you are still so very much loved. A very special kitty indeed.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Oh I'm so sorry -- HUGS


----------



## RachandNito

So frisky, so fluffy, so cute! That video really is a precious memory. I miss Cinderella, she easily was (and still is) the most beautiful cat on this whole forum. May she live on in your heart forever.


----------



## konstargirl

Aww!! She was pretty! Now she has a big field to run around.


----------



## Fran

Thinking of you and the girls and sweet Cinderella... :heart

I can't believe it has been a year....atback

Fran


----------



## Xanti

whoa a whole year?? I would have guessed at 6 months at the most!

She was a real beauty.


----------



## catloverami

Late getting on the forum today, so was very shocked at your news.....so young to die. I'm so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Cinderella--she was a stunner. I truly believe that no love is ever lost and that you will some day be with Cinderella and all your others too. 

_*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me." ~ Anonymous*_


----------



## Digikid

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. She was a beautiful cat.


----------



## love.my.cats

Thinking of you Marie.


----------



## Jeanie

It's still hard to believe, Marie. We have a lost a much loved little member. She is making heaven an even more lovely place, I'm sure. I'm sure you sense her presence at times.

I still cry for my beloved pets who went to the bridge. It's comforting to know we we see them again. God bless.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

My heart goes out to you on this anniversary of a year since she passed. Im sure she is still with you esp since she was your heart kitty. 

In diffacult times when I have to help a cat pass this last year I always ask Mz Tess to come and help the kitties pass over. As weird as it sounds, I know she is helping me help the kitties. 

All cats are unique & special but some we just bond deeply with. That special connection. They continue to journey with us always.


----------

